# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  AVG Anti-Rootkit Beta

## HATTIFNATTOR

Компания Grisoft начала тестирование собственной утилиты для обнаружения вредоносных программ, скрывающих свое присутствие в системе - AVG Anti-Rootkit. Текущая версия AVG Anti-Rootkit 1.0.0.13 Beta


*Загрузить*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickGolovko

Приятная вещь, но пустая.

Пару фраз менеджерам уже отправил.  :Smiley:

----------


## Dont.care.a.f!g

*AVG Anti-Rootkit 1.1.0.42*

----------

